# GMD workhorse?



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

anyone try the GMD workhorse diapers?

how's the fit?

my 9m dd is quickly outgrowing her GMD yellow prefolds and i'm debating with going with brown workhorse diapers next.


----------



## HappyMamaBeth (Sep 14, 2010)

I haven't tried them yet but I plan on ordering some as soon as they're back in stock!! I'd love to know what you think if you do try them.


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't have any but a local friend of mine does and loves them!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't know- I LOVED the GMD fitted prefolds that had velcro closure. she had those up until a few months ago. they had a much different fit than the workhorse imo, more than just because they are snap closures.
I have 2 of the red workhourse- they don't fit that great. They seem really small on my ds when I am putting them on (he is 16 lbs or so). But once I get them on they actually fit okay- a little gappy in the leg. BUT I still love that fabric for diapering. I am going to order one of the brown workhorse when they come into stock- just cause I do think it is the best fabric for diapering and the gmd prefolds are nice! I just wish she would bring the velcro closure prefold fitteds back.
The workhorse I have is not my go to- but then again lately I have been using it more and it isn't that bad! Try one.


----------



## hoping42 (Jun 5, 2007)

Do you think the non-snap ones would make a better fit with a snappi? I have 2 of the orange newborn seconds with snaps to try b/c it has been so hard to get any of the GMD WH and my NB is not here yet. I also purchased for my mine stash the tinkletraps.com diapers. You can have her make them however you want - including velcro (which is what I choose). She can also make a custom order with her prefolds (Little Lions I think) or you can send her a dozen prefolds at a time (e.g., could send her GMD prefolds) and she'll make them into fitteds with whatever closure you want. I have not tried yet but on here and diaperswappers.com many mamas have recommended TT!


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoping42* 
Do you think the non-snap ones would make a better fit with a snappi? I have 2 of the orange newborn seconds with snaps to try b/c it has been so hard to get any of the GMD WH and my NB is not here yet. I also purchased for my mine stash the tinkletraps.com diapers. You can have her make them however you want - including velcro (which is what I choose). She can also make a custom order with her prefolds (Little Lions I think) or you can send her a dozen prefolds at a time (e.g., could send her GMD prefolds) and she'll make them into fitteds with whatever closure you want. I have not tried yet but on here and diaperswappers.com many mamas have recommended TT!


i've also debated using a snappi, either on a non-snap diaper or just over the snaps.


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

I have 2 of the red edge. I really like them! They fit my 20 pound toddler really well. I got both a snap and no snap version to try. I think I like the no snap version better but both are great. I'll be buying more of these. I think she would fit well in a brown too so I'll likely just get those come Dec when they are supposed to be back in stock. The price is great!

Do you have a link for the tinkle traps? I'm intrigued!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I tried the tinkle traps and wasn't a fan- I didn't like how they were made- the top part with the velcro was really thick and heavy and they just fit my baby weirdly. But that is just my own opinion- I guess other people like them just fine.


----------



## hoping42 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sue the site address is tinkletraps.com I would agree with the PP (snapdragon) that the velcro is thick and heavy and have to say I have not had a chance to actually use them yet but I was wanting to try out several kinds and have a lot that seemed sposie like in terms of closure to make things easier for my DH and to decrese my learning curve with a snappi!


----------



## nikwik (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm actually sad that we're quickly growing out of our red-edged workhorses... there's still room to grow for AJ's waist, but she's getting too tall







I've heard of moms using a snappi over the snaps to get a better fit, but haven't done it myself. I'm still thinking about whether or not to order the next size up, since I've been working to convert our stash to OS... we'll see. I definitely love these for daytime use, though.


----------



## orange_mommy (Jul 9, 2010)

I am considering getting a few dozen of these and would be interested in hearing more reviews as well!


----------



## outlier (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *orange_mommy*
> 
> I am considering getting a few dozen of these and would be interested in hearing more reviews as well!


I had two newborn-sized and one yellow-edged that I used on ds. I liked them. They're not the prettiest diapers around but they get the job done and I don't remember having any poo blowout issues. If you're going to get new diapers, I think it'd be hard to beat the price and the quality of the workhorse. That said, if you're not sure, I'd order a couple, try them out, and then make a second order if you like them. You'd only be out an extra ~$7 in shipping if you do it this way.

Now that ds is 3 1/2 months old and 21-ish pounds, I'm about to order a bunch of the brown-edged ones and hope they last at least a year on this chunker!


----------



## orange_mommy (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review! Unfortunately, I live in Canada so postage is $27 flat fee, plus possible border tax and border brokerage fees so I'd like to get them all in one shot if possible!







With the flat fee, you can fit up to 28 newborns or 24 smalls in, or half the amount of each so if I get some I also need to figure out that as well. By the time baby would be in reds, one of my cousins should be visiting from the States and I may be able to have them shipped to her and then have her bring them to me.


----------



## outlier (Sep 29, 2008)

Yikes! Nevermind!

If you're on facebook, GMD's page has some workhorse discussions if you scroll down. Here's one: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Green-Mountain-Diapers/341512550577#!/permalink.php?story_fbid=165892133444070&id=341512550577


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

i've been loving the wh diapers. i went with the brown even though my dd was 17lbs at 10m. fit is great, trim yet extremely absorbent. it is my go-to diaper when going out and want to go at least 2.5hrs. i think many of the complaints of lack of absorbency is due to the size chart and/or older style.

i got the snaps, but like using a snappi on them. hoping to use the snaps more during potty training when dd can pull them up and down on her own.


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

I wanted to come back after using them for longer... I still really like them. I find that even though she still comfortably fits in her red edge prefolds she is outgrowing the rise of the red edge workhorse. (due to that elastic scrunching it down a bit). I still haven't bought the browns due to a spending freeze I'm trying to enforce on myself (LOL) but I think they would be great. I do know that when we have another little one I'll be buying some of these in the smaller sizes.


----------



## orange_mommy (Jul 9, 2010)

So for you ladies who have used them, are they really as small as all the reviews say they are? I'm debating getting a flat fee (Canada) box with half yellows and half reds (you can do half and half) and no oranges at all. I want them to fit while he is an infant but I'd hate to put a bunch of money on them if they end up being too small, or only fitting for a week or so!


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orange_mommy*
> 
> So for you ladies who have used them, are they really as small as all the reviews say they are? I'm debating getting a flat fee (Canada) box with half yellows and half reds (you can do half and half) and no oranges at all. I want them to fit while he is an infant but I'd hate to put a bunch of money on them if they end up being too small, or only fitting for a week or so!


i only have the brown, but my dd is on the small side of average, and while i didn't get them till 10m, she could have easily fit in the brown (perfectly) for several months before that. maybe even from 6m or so. she does carry her weight in her thighs. but was around 14lbs at 6m.

she went straight from gmd yellow prefolds into the brown wh at 10m. also bought brown perfolds at the same time. they work great, but need to be folded down about 2 inches.

i would think the wh are like the prefolds, you might be able to skip a size. so maybe half yellow and half brown


----------



## onerunner (Jan 24, 2011)

They are definitely small. I really, really wanted to like them, but sadly, I don't. Other than being small, they actually fit great, I just can't get past how not soft they are. Maybe it's because I've been spoiled by the Bummis prefolds, which are really soft, but I found the Workhorse fitteds to be rough and scratchy. Kiddo didn't seem bothered by them, but it just wasn't what I wanted.


----------

